# Adios amigos



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all, spending toooo much time here, kinda addicted so asked mods to unplug me.

Greatest gifts i got here is marker training, RAW and how to see what a dog is and not just what its trained to look like. 

Never met anyone here i dont like or havent learned something from so all up thanks.

If i offended its only cos i find myself amusing, hope you can forgive, i will only remember the good stuff.

Lee, yr an inspiration but if a doctor inserts gadgets in yr body leave that shit there untill a doctor takes it out. Thanks for the dream of hot babes and coco locos on the beach.

Have fun, be safe, God bless.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Hi all, spending toooo much time here, kinda addicted so asked mods to unplug me.
> 
> Greatest gifts i got here is marker training, RAW and how to see what a dog is and not just what its trained to look like.
> 
> ...


 
Surely you jest. Just take a sticky on your monitor: THOU SHALL PRACTICE IMPULSE CONTROL.


T


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Hope you can work the addiction out and come back! 

Craig


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> a sticky on your monitor: THOU SHALL PRACTICE IMPULSE CONTROL.
> 
> 
> T



There ya go, Peter.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Hi all, spending toooo much time here, kinda addicted so asked mods to unplug me.
> 
> Greatest gifts i got here is marker training, RAW and how to see what a dog is and not just what its trained to look like.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the compliment Peter. I don't know how much of a inspiration I am. I 'm just trying to deal with the hand I've been dealt. I whine a lot to myself in private.

Peter, I've dealt with a bunch of bad habits some of which could be classified as addictions. Quitting smoking was a KILLER. I'm a old dude and have beat a bunch more. 

Just a idea that you might want to consider if you can get up the willpower. Maybe you already tried it but I will throw it out there anyway. Maybe you could try limiting yourself to a certain amount of WDF to per day.

I don't believe this has to be a black or white situation.

If it is I wish you luck personally and with your pup.

You can look up this famous Costa Rica expression, I say PURA VIDA to you!!!!!


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

this is a real thread? .... "see you guys later, im on the internet too much so i asked the mods to delete me" hahaha WtF?! this can't be real life?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

sorry double


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Good bye Peter .. Goodbye .. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8t3XTY5mJw


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

My Aussie Bud... why the all or nothing?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jackie Lockard said:


>


Peter never even posted the photos of him kangaroo boxing before he split!:-D


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tyree Johnson said:


> this is a real thread? .... "see you guys later, im on the internet too much so i asked the mods to delete me" hahaha WtF?! this can't be real life?


He isn't the first one that quit because they got hooked on WDF. Maybe they can't wait to see the next stupid thread I post!:-D:-D


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Peter,

I counted you in as one of the genuine people on here. I enjoyed chatting to you in the open and "behind closed doors" when no-one was listening 8). 

I googled your dog's breeders and found them not lacking in any sense. Even if I did not know them, one can recognize serious breeders.

Sometimes I come on here and think "what the heck are they yapping about?" Page after page of idiotic repetitions regarding corrections or rewards, etc. I often wonder why people just don't go out on to the field and try things out for themselves. lt's not rocket science - either the dog responds or he doesn't and there is enough web material, media or literary to show or tell whether one is on the right track or not.

I often read threads from young people not wanting to make a mistake with their dog - exemplary - but such uncertainty transferred to a forum can only lead to more confusion.

I see a working dog forum as a place to check up on the methods one has tried and failed and is in a position to eloquently describe such and invite suggestions.

This forum is invaluable but is often mis-used. It provides a wealth of information on all sorts of matters relating to the dog.

The problems start when owners insist THEIR method is the one and only and are blind to other methods.

In the dog clubs, this very rarely happens as "birds of a feather flock together".

I hope you reconsider, Peter, and sneak back in through the back door. 

Gill


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't know Peter was Mexican? ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, Peter insists that for now he wants to try cold turkey.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, Peter insists that for now he wants to try cold turkey.


Did you offer him the 12 Step WDF Addict Program so he doesn't fall off the wagon?](*,):-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Did you offer him the 12 Step WDF addict program so he can stay on the wagon?](*,):-D


When is the next meeting?

Is in here, on WDF? :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> When is the next meeting?
> 
> Is in here, on WDF? :lol:


That WDF comment of yours reminds me of a date I once had!

We met at McDonald's and then we were supposed to drop her car off at my house and head to the movies. I found out at McDonald's that she was a alcoholic and big into AA. 

I figured that the relationship would never work because I'm far from a teetotaler. So I decided to show her my house that had a gorgeous 12 foot wet bar in the dining room The liquor bottles were all in glass front display cabinets. There must have been at least 30 bottles of the best booze of every type.

She practically RAN out of the house and I never heard from her again. The night wasn't wasted. I called another lady friend and went clubbing with her until 2AM.\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

He has tried to make it through the program before, he relapsed after only a few months...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> He has tried to make it through the program before, he relapsed after only a few months...


 
Maybe Pete needs SubDOGxine?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Maybe Pete needs SubDOGxine?


He needs to hit bottom first before he can rise again!:razz:

You know how it goes. The first thread is free!](*,)#-o:-D


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Maybe Pete needs SubDOGxine?





Lee H Sternberg said:


> He needs to hit bottom first before he can rise again!:razz:
> 
> You know how it goes. The first thread is free!](*,)#-o:-D


Lee...the new WDF "Junkie" medication (SubDOGxine) is to keep Pete from feeling the physical withdrawals thus he can stay and dabble.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder if there's a way to train your dog to detect when you're on the verge of ADDICTION and bite your face as a distraction? ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I wonder if there's a way to train your dog to detect when you're on the verge of ADDICTION and bite your face as a distraction? ;-)


there is..has happened to me before


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby,

You need to create a twelve step program for WDF addiction.
Do some instructional videos.
Maybe apply for some ADA grant money? ;-)


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

With all the ecollar talk. U should be able to fix Ur problem. Aversion training


----------



## Martin Espericueta (Apr 1, 2006)

Bye Peter.... Get at me when you're ready for a new website 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

